# How to be a Classical Musician



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Trumpet is easier than violin eh?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Step 2 and 3 :tiphat::lol:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I nominate this video for "TC Video of the Day" award.


----------

